

Ask HN: Mobile developers - how do you find new mobile app services? - kunle

In the past we've used everything from Mixpanel &#38; Flurry for analytics, Hockeyapp and Testflight for beta testing, Crittercism for crash testing etc. But we stumbled on all these or heard about them via word of mouth. Do you know of any directories of mobile app services? Somewhere that different mobile development tools are reviewed/rated? How do you currently find tools to solve your problems when building/testing/deploying apps?
======
hackrocket
We publish a free weekly newsletter of the best articles and resources on
mobile app development, curated from across the web.

Every week we have a section featuring tools for iOS and Android developers,
as well as case studies from app entrepreneurs, advice on how to market your
app, tutorials and resources on app development and inspiration and tips on
mobile app design.

You can subscribe at: <http://tinyletter.com/hackrocket>

------
gte910h
HN. I've heard of every tool you mention on HN.

I've heard of others at the Atlanta Meetup for iOS Devs and at conferences.

Btw, you didn't mention PaintCode or App.net, I suggest you look at both of
them, as well as cocoa-pods, and KIF (by Square)

~~~
kunle
So you discover new tools primarily on HN, or offline by meeting other devs?

~~~
gte910h
For iOS, it seems primarily HN.

I also forgot: Sometimes they're referenced on Stackoverflow when I'm doing
something and looking up how others did it.

------
kodeshpa
One more worth mentioning "Zubhium" , end to end solution for => Beta Testing
+ Crash reporting + in app support desk for android apps

------
vellum
I usually do a search on Quora,Stackoverflow/Stackexchange, and Hacker News
when I'm looking for a service.

~~~
kunle
I use all these as well. Thanks for the info!

